# Contributing to the Site?



## wannabguitarist (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it any different now that ss.org has changed ownership?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont think so.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 6, 2008)

So how do I send a donation? PM the new owner?


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 8, 2008)

Talk to Alex, he got mine all fixed. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/alex.html


----------

